# Constantly sleeping?



## XarcZai

Every time I check up on my hedgehog he's sleeping or in his hiding place... The only times hes out is when he eats, poops, drinks or if I bring him out. I'm not sure if he's walking around or not but I never see him outside of his hiding place. He's new to this household but I'm just wondering if he's gonna be like this forever or if theres some way I can get him to be more active.

Just now I brought him out of his cage into a blocked off area with a few toys, not many. Just wanting him to get used to getting out of his cage a bit more but he quickly rushed to the nearest hiding place and rolled up in a ball (i'm thinking to go back to sleep).

The point is, he's always sleeping or wanting to sleep. Every time I check up on him, which is at really random times, he's sleeping in his hiding place.

PS I just picked him up for the first time with my bare hands and I feel awesome


----------



## Guest

If he's under 6 months he's a baby he will be sleeping a lot.

and even when they are adults they are going to average 12 to 14 hours of sleep minimum and likely even more then that.

They are nocturnal so if you are getting your hedgehog out in the day expect to just let them bond by sleeping near you or on your lap.

Its important to let they feel secure in the night for the most part so they will come out and do things, if you are constantly interrupting them in their active time they are more likely to hide in a new home from what I have found.

Try waking your hedgehog up a hour or some before you turn of his light source see if he wants to eat, drink, and do his business first. Letting them sleep on you and coming out to explore on his own time a bit before regular wake up time can be helpful.

I will say if you expect your hedgehog to be happy to see you and wanting attention, its not likely to be the case while some are irregularly social, most ill just allow you into the works somewhat and expect you to just fill the dish and water and clean up their poop.

There is so much more that they give in return and do for you all the same.

Give it time a hedgehog can take a long while to feel comfy, in the play area is there a lot of light? Some hedgehogs are more light sensitive and if light is present they want to sleep, even in a play are you should provide a covered hedgie bag or fleece to dig into to make them feel safe 

In time you will get to understand, know, and love your hedgehogs unique personality and traits


----------



## danilious

My Onyx sleeps all the time even during the wee night he sleeps some wakes up then eat walks around and runs a bit then goes to sleep he sleeps more than my baby girl zelda and I blame it no him bein a guy, guys are so lazy sometimes  hehe


----------



## hanhan27

My hedgie is 4 months old (as of today, actually) and her favorite activity is sleeping.  She sleeps from 5am til about 10pm, wheels, eats, wanders around... Goes back to sleep... Wakes up for an hour or two... Goes back to sleep... You get the idea. 

The best thing I've learned is to leave her be when she's sleeping. That way, she wakes up earlier in the night, and isn't nearly as cranky with me.

And yay for picking him up bare handed! I about messed myself the first time I did it lol.


----------



## dexterthehedgie

*Help!*

Hi! I just got Dexter 3 days ago and he is 5 months old. I'm worried about him because all he does is sleep. I don't think he eats or drinks in his cage or even poops. I take him out 2-3 a day to try to play with him and get him to run in his ball but he never wants to move. For the most part he likes being held but will often try to sleep or stay still. 
He will eat and drink if I feed it to him. He hasn't liked any veggies or fruit that I've given him. He eats around 5-10 cat nibbles when I feed him. He doesn't drink much either
I got him a wheel today and he doesn't seem to like it either. I know it is very important for them to run.

I believe the temperature in the room is fine. Do I need to leave the light on at night for him?

Has anyone experienced this? I don't know what to do 

Thanks, 
Zoe


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Hi Zoe,

You did the right thing by starting a new thread on the topic. Jumping onto an another thread is often confusing, and an old thread like this (last posted in 2011!) is unlikely to even have any of the original posters still on the forum. Double-posting is also just awkward because many people read all the active threads, and then you end up with a jumbled set of replies on two different posts that are hard to keep straight.


----------

